# Fishing pictures here [emoji846]



## Turtle girl 98

Hey y'all, do you guys have any fishing pictures? If so post them below [emoji4] [emoji116] I'll start this is my favorite one of me and my hubby and our nephew, of course I had to put it in a collage couldn't resist. Your turn [emoji846] I bet there are some more fish lovers out there [emoji6]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've got these on my phone.
They are exotic, invasive fishes I've caught locally.
They are a Jaguar cichlid
A Salvini cichlid
A Red Devil cichlid
And 5 Midas cichlids.
South American fishes have taken over our waterways BIGTIME.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Wow, crazy you caught so many invasive species. Did you catch them in Florida?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

And this very large Blue Talapia.
He was delicious


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Very pretty although invasive.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

ZEROPILOT said:


> And this very large Blue Talapia.
> He was delicious


Ooh I love fish [emoji4]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Very pretty although invasive.


They're beautiful.
They were all imported at pet aquarium fish.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hey y'all, do you guys have any fishing pictures? If so post them below [emoji4] [emoji116] I'll start this is my favorite one of me and my hubby and our nephew, of course I had to put it in a collage couldn't resist. Your turn [emoji846] I bet there are some more fish lovers out there [emoji6]
> View attachment 280039


Oh yes if you didn't know I forgot to add the species of fish I caught. Green sturgeon. My husband's was a lake sturgeon I believe and my nephew's was a green sturgeon as well.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

ZEROPILOT said:


> They're beautiful.
> They were all imported at pet aquarium fish.


Oh wow. Yes very pretty. Especially compared to the fish we have up here lol. Not quite as vivid as them [emoji38]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Wow, crazy you caught so many invasive species. Did you catch them in Florida?


In south Florida, you'd be hard pressed to catch a single native fish in most areas.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Oh wow. Yes very pretty. Especially compared to the fish we have up here lol. Not quite as vivid as them [emoji38]


I thought this thread would've took off more than this. Everyone loves fishing [emoji16]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

ZEROPILOT said:


> In south Florida, you'd be hard pressed to catch a single native fish in most areas.


Wow.. I didn't know that, that is unreal.. I can't imagine being somewhere where invasive is the norm


----------



## Yvonne G

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've got these on my phone.
> They are exotic, invasive fishes I've caught locally.
> They are a Jaguar cichlid
> A Salvini cichlid
> A Red Devil cichlid
> And 5 Midas cichlids.
> South American fishes have taken over our waterways BIGTIME.
> 
> View attachment 280112
> View attachment 280113
> View attachment 280114
> View attachment 280115


I like that one in the blue net. He looks like a largemouth bass with spots!


----------



## Yvonne G

I've got lots of fishing pictures, but they're not digital. This was YEARS ago when my kids were small. They're now grown and producing great grandkids.

One time my husband and I were sitting in a small boat the middle of a sand and gravel pit that had been stocked with fish and we were fishing for largemouth bass. I had a neon orange plastic worm on a hook and was just slowly dragging it along the bottom. The fish that I reeled in wasn't even hooked. It was a 5lb channel cat that had clamped down on the tail of the worm and wouldn't let go.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Kind of like fish, here’s our latest catch of Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Fishing Lake Okeechobee on my last visit to Florida


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yvonne G said:


> I've got lots of fishing pictures, but they're not digital. This was YEARS ago when my kids were small. They're now grown and producing great grandkids.
> 
> One time my husband and I were sitting in a small boat the middle of a sand and gravel pit that had been stocked with fish and we were fishing for largemouth bass. I had a neon orange plastic worm on a hook and was just slowly dragging it along the bottom. The fish that I reeled in wasn't even hooked. It was a 5lb channel cat that had clamped down on the tail of the worm and wouldn't let go.


That's okay you don't have pictures [emoji4] just your comment works [emoji4] my kids are almost old enough to come fishing with us now. I'm sure you have alot of great memories and stories Yvonne


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Turtle girl 98 said:


> That's okay you don't have pictures [emoji4] just your comment works [emoji4] my kids are almost old enough to come fishing with us now. I'm sure you have alot of great memories and stories Yvonne


Oh my gosh I just read the rest of your comment wow that's a great story Yvonne!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> Kind of like fish, here’s our latest catch of Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs!
> 
> View attachment 280125


Holy you caught crabs [emoji23] wow that's alot of them too


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Fishing Lake Okeechobee on my last visit to Florida
> View attachment 280126


Bass? That's a nice fish [emoji4]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Heres a few


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280131
> View attachment 280132
> View attachment 280133
> Heres a few


Hmphm.. you do that intentionally I swear. I'll brb restarting my phone AGAIN.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hmphm.. you do that intentionally I swear. I'll brb restarting my phone AGAIN.


Oh lord


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 280131
> View attachment 280132
> View attachment 280133
> Heres a few


Great pictures!! That first one is a carp of some sort right? And what's the last one I couldn't guess, it kind of looks like a northern or a musky to me lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Great pictures!! That first one is a carp of some sort right? And what's the last one I couldn't guess, it kind of looks like a northern or a musky to me lol


Yes carp and the other is a pickerel


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Huh that's cool; I was wrong lol never seen a pickerel before


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Same fam as pike


----------



## Turtle girl 98

I didn't know that. You learn something new everyday lol


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I've found a spot at EVERGLADES HOLIDAY PARK where there are quite a few pickeral.
They are very active and jump and fight all the way back to the boat.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've found a spot at EVERGLADES HOLIDAY PARK where there are quite a few pickeral.
> They are very active and jump and fight all the way back to the boat.


That's awesome I'm going to have to come visit so you can show me where lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZEROPILOT said:


> I've found a spot at EVERGLADES HOLIDAY PARK where there are quite a few pickeral.
> They are very active and jump and fight all the way back to the boat.


Yes! They are fun to catch and extremely aggressive .. can lower the bass population in the ponds for that reason which kinda sucks


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! They are fun to catch and extremely aggressive .. can lower the bass population in the ponds for that reason which kinda sucks


Wow that's crazy..


----------



## Sleppo

Maro2Bear said:


> Kind of like fish, here’s our latest catch of Chesapeake Bay Blue Crabs!
> 
> View attachment 280125



Yum!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Sleppo said:


> Yum!


Hmm I've never tried crab.. does it taste similar to fish ? Lol


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hmm I've never tried crab.. does it taste similar to fish ? Lol


Not at all. Much tastier!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yvonne G said:


> Not at all. Much tastier!


Hmm I'm going to have to try some [emoji4] I love fish and everything but never have had a chance to try crab or lobster. I'm going to check the local stores and see if they have any.


----------



## Yvonne G

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Hmm I'm going to have to try some [emoji4] I love fish and everything but never have had a chance to try crab or lobster. I'm going to check the local stores and see if they have any.


The imitation crab meat sold in the deli tastes just as good as the real thing, and it's much cheaper.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yvonne G said:


> The imitation crab meat sold in the deli tastes just as good as the real thing, and it's much cheaper.


I will probably get and get that. I'm sure they carry it, wasn't to sure about real crab lol. I always wondered if the imitation crab tasted the same as the real thing. Thank you Yvonne! I will let you know if I like it [emoji16]


----------



## Maro2Bear

Yvonne G said:


> The imitation crab meat sold in the deli tastes just as good as the real thing, and it's much cheaper.



Hhmmmm. No way does imitation crab taste just as good!

Here are some home made crab cakes from freshly caught Maryland Blue Crabs!


----------



## Yvonne G

Living inland without access to "fresh", imitation tastes just as good as!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmmm. No way does imitation crab taste just as good!
> 
> Here are some home made crab cakes from freshly caught Maryland Blue Crabs!
> 
> View attachment 280333


Oh man does that look tasty


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Yvonne G said:


> Living inland without access to "fresh", imitation tastes just as good as!


I wouldn't know the difference of taste but definitely going to try the imitation and someday try the real thing lol


----------



## Maro2Bear

Turtle girl 98 said:


> I wouldn't know the difference of taste but definitely going to try the imitation and someday try the real thing lol



... here you go - this place is nearby (me)

https://www.cameronsseafood.com/buy-seafood-online/maryland-crab-meat/jumbo-lump-crab-meat/


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Maro2Bear said:


> ... here you go - this place is nearby (me)
> 
> https://www.cameronsseafood.com/buy-seafood-online/maryland-crab-meat/jumbo-lump-crab-meat/


Thank you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmmm. No way does imitation crab taste just as good!
> 
> Here are some home made crab cakes from freshly caught Maryland Blue Crabs!
> 
> View attachment 280333


We have tons of blue crabs.
So easy to catch. But such a pain to prepare, huh?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Yvonne G said:


> Living inland without access to "fresh", imitation tastes just as good as!


I think it's been a long time since you had "fresh"...


----------



## Turtle girl 98

You catch them with a net right?


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Turtle girl 98 said:


> You catch them with a net right?


Folding crab trap with a raw chicken leg tied to the bottom.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

ZEROPILOT said:


> Folding crab trap with a raw chicken leg tied to the bottom.


Huh that doesn't sound to difficult. I'm going to have to come that way and catch some some day


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Turtle girl 98 said:


> Huh that doesn't sound to difficult. I'm going to have to come that way and catch some some day


You'll catch them 2 and 3 at a time


----------



## Turtle girl 98

ZEROPILOT said:


> You'll catch them 2 and 3 at a time


Whoa that's cool! Wish you could catch fish like that


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Oh wait duh a net [emoji23] don't mind me


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Not long after I met my wife, she bought (not caught) about 6 to 8 pounds of live Blue Crab and boiled them in OLD BAY seasoning. It steamed up the whole house. Pots everywhere. Sticky countertops dirty floor....
It was delicious. But boy. There just isn't much there to eat.
I do believe it was the last time she ever cooked anything come to think of it.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not long after I met my wife, she bought (not caught) about 6 to 8 pounds of live Blue Crab and boiled them in OLD BAY seasoning. It steamed up the whole house. Pots everywhere. Sticky countertops dirty floor....
> It was delicious. But boy. There just isn't much there to eat.
> I do believe it was the last time she ever cooked anything come to think of it.


Oh my [emoji4] that's a good memory [emoji3526] had to laugh a little as it sounds like me when I cook..


----------



## Sleppo

Maro2Bear said:


> Hhmmmm. No way does imitation crab taste just as good!
> 
> Here are some home made crab cakes from freshly caught Maryland Blue Crabs!
> 
> View attachment 280333




Yeah I am going to have to agree here. Nothing tastes quite like Maryland Blues, a summer staple! My parents taught me how to pick them when I was 5 and would go through my shells to make sure they were picked clean before allowing me to move on to another.


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Sleppo said:


> Yeah I am going to have to agree here. Nothing tastes quite like Maryland Blues, a summer staple! My parents taught me how to pick them when I was 5 and would go through my shells to make sure they were picked clean before allowing me to move on to another.
> 
> View attachment 280358


That's a great story as well. Can't wait to try some someday. Very intrigued [emoji6]


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Turtle girl 98 said:


> That's a great story as well. Can't wait to try some someday. Very intrigued [emoji6]


Blue crab are all down the east coast.
No need to wait long.


----------



## Markw84

I don't go fishing much at all for years now. However, my son-in-law is an avid hunter and fisherman. Here's a photos of a recent trip he chartered a boat out of Nova Scotia to go after some prize game tuna. This one was 764 lbs. A nice catch!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Markw84 said:


> I don't go fishing much at all for years now. However, my son-in-law is an avid hunter and fisherman. Here's a photos of a recent trip he chartered a boat out of Nova Scotia to go after some prize game tuna. This one was 764 lbs. A nice catch!
> 
> View attachment 280393


Very nice! Someone had some sore forearms


----------



## Action

No pictures of fish.....But this is a place i like to camp and fish
Jack


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Markw84 said:


> I don't go fishing much at all for years now. However, my son-in-law is an avid hunter and fisherman. Here's a photos of a recent trip he chartered a boat out of Nova Scotia to go after some prize game tuna. This one was 764 lbs. A nice catch!
> 
> View attachment 280393


Oh my goodness.. that is huge! Thank you for sharing that one! [emoji3526] Man I'd love to catch something that big. (Don't physically think I could ) lol


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Action said:


> No pictures of fish.....But this is a place i like to camp and fish
> Jack
> View attachment 280394


My phone went stupid.. restarting it to try and see the picture. Intrigued by the caption to see it [emoji3526]


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Action said:


> No pictures of fish.....But this is a place i like to camp and fish
> Jack
> View attachment 280394


Wow what a beautiful picture! That would be an amazing place to camp and fish!


----------



## Blackdog1714

This is from over 30 years ago when I was fishing in Ohio with my grandpa! Oddly mine was the smaller of the two at 1 pound 9 ounces. His was 2 pounds 3 ounces just 3 ounces off the star record. Not bad for blue gills
View attachment 280453


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is from over 30 years ago when I was fishing in Ohio with my grandpa! Oddly mine was the smaller of the two at 1 pound 9 ounces. His was 2 pounds 3 ounces just 3 ounces off the star record. Not bad for blue gills
> View attachment 280453


It says I don't have permission to view your picture.. and holy that is decent size for bluegills!


----------



## Blackdog1714

Blackdog1714 said:


> This is from over 30 years ago when I was fishing in Ohio with my grandpa! Oddly mine was the smaller of the two at 1 pound 9 ounces. His was 2 pounds 3 ounces just 3 ounces off the star record. Not bad for blue gills
> View attachment 280453



Size 11.5 shoe box


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Blackdog1714 said:


> Size 11.5 shoe box
> View attachment 280463


Whoa! That's a monster


----------



## Turtle girl 98

All add another picture just cause. I caught this a couple months ago. It is so far the biggest cat fish I've ever caught. As you see that is our F-350 door in comparison. I also had a pet cat fish for about a year his name was Catfish Billy. I got him while I was fishing.


----------



## g4mobile

This was a nice day fishing and diving in South FL with my good friends. We've had many more!


----------

